# lavender poppy seed  picture



## differentdaisy (Nov 6, 2009)

Just finished this lavender poppy seed soap. I love the exfoliation poppy seeds gives!


----------



## Jody (Nov 6, 2009)

That looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## differentdaisy (Nov 6, 2009)

**

Thanks Jody! Making soap is so much fun!


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 7, 2009)

I can fully agree   

Wonderful soap! The poppy seeds are just lovely!


----------

